# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  "Garda Mbretërore" Reparti prestigjoz i fuqive armate

## RaPSouL

Garada dhe Ushtria shqiptare që nga krijmi i saj ka kaluar në një kalvar të gjatë, krijimësh dhe rikrijimesh. Por këtë herë do të shohim histrin e gardës mbretëre, të sjellë nëpërmjet një analize të hollësishme nga Major Safet Ramolli. 
Në pranverën e vitit 1920 Fuqitë e Evropës "u bindën" se edhe Shqipëria duhej të krijonte Shtetin e vet sipas modelit Perëndimor. Gjithësesi kufijtë territorialë shtetërorë do të ishin ata, që u përcaktuan nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër në vitin 1913. Është fakt i njohur historik se gjatë Luftrave Ballkanike 1912-1914, e sidomos pas largimit të pashmangshëm të Princit Vilhelm fon Vidd më 3 shtator 1914, por edhe gjatë shtjellimit të ngjarjeve të Luftës së Parë Botërore, Shteti Shqiptar u zhduk : territori i tij u shndërrua në fushëbeteje për fqinjët dhe objekt këmbimi për Fuqitë e Mëdha. Antanta e përdori këtë territor si karrem për të tërhequr në kampin e saj Greqinë, duke "e linçesuar" atë të pushtojë Korçën e Gjirokastrën, ashtu sikurse i premtoi Italisë se, do të lejohej të vendosej në portin e Vlorës dhe në ishullin e Sazanit.  

**
Viti 1924-1939

Kreu i Shtetit Shqiptar,- Ahmet Zogu,- i sapoardhur në drejtimin e vendit në funddhjetorin e vitit 1924, kishte vizion të plotë e të qartë për organizimin e Shtetit Shqiptar sipas modelit perëndimor me të gjitha institucionet, që ai i kishte të domosdoshme. Ai do ta trajtonte me përparësi, por pa u shpejtuar e me siguri edhe çështjen e riorganizimit të Forcave të Armatosura, në mënyrë që ato të ishin sa më efiçiente, operative dhe vetëm në shërbim të Atdheut e të Popullit. Gjithsesi, Ushtria Shqiptare duhej të ngërthente vlerat më të mira kombëtare, të ishte rreptësishtë e disiplinuar, e divorcuar tërësisht nga ideologjizmat partiake, e pajisur me virtytet bazë të fisit : Besë ! Nder ! Burrëri ! , e përkushtuar deri në vetëmohim për të plotësuar detyrimin ndaj popullit; e kompletuar me mjetet më moderne të teknikës e të tjera si këto. Duke marrë edhe mendimin e specialistëve të huaj, por edhe përvojën e grumbulluar, u gjykua se Forcat e Armatosura kishin nevojë emergjente :
- t'u përcaktohej qartë misioni mbarëkombëtar;- veprimtaria e tyre të bazohej vetëm në baza ligjore, atdhetare e morale transparente dhe të qarta - të riorganizoheshin në pikëpamje strukturore, të kompletoheshin me resurse njerëzore të përshtatshme, me armatim, teknikë e pajisje që të garantonte kryerjen e misionit; - të aftësoheshin nga ana profesionale që ato të përmbushnin misionin që rridhte nga detyrimi kushtetues e moral, jo vetëm me profesionalizëm por edhe me përkushtim dhe etikë. Shteti Modern Shqiptar i dalë pas Kongresit të Lushnjës (20-28 janar 1920), zotëronte jo vetëm përvojën e Shqipërisë por edhe atë të vendeve të tjera, për organizimin dhe funksionimin e Institucionit Bazë të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare, pra atë të Forcave të Armatosura, apo të Fuqive Armate, sikurse do të emërtoheshin për mjaft kohë në atë periudhë. Profesionistët ushtarakë por edhe analistët e kësaj fushe, e pranojnë dhe e pohojnë krejt qartë se, në Shqipëri nuk ka munguar tradita për ngritjen e trupës së armatosur, bile të organizuar më gjerë në baza fisnore apo krahinore. Ata shprehen se ushtria kishte lindur para ngadhënjimit të Mbretit Zog I, por trupat e para "... si një tanësi e shpartalluese vullnetarësh, janë të parëndësishme, ashtu sikurse janë po kaqë të parëndësishme caqet e ndryshme që ajo ka kaluar prej vitit 1912 e deri në vitin 1924". Më 7 janar 1925, koloneli shqiptar Ahmet Zogu, një gradë kjo e fituar që në kohën e Austrisë, krijoi një Kabinet Qeveritar në të cilin thirri personalitetet më të spikatura të kohës. Vetë u bë Kryeministër, më vonë edhe President. Programi i Qeverisë në fushën e mbrojtjes dhe sigurisë kombëtare parashikonte:
-suprimimin e Ministrisë së Luftës ; 
-shpërndarjen e ushtrisë dhe ngritjen e një xhandarmërie të fortë ;
-çarmatosjen e popullsisë ,  si një detyrë emergjente dhe parësore, realizimi i së cilës është çmuar si një arritje mjaft pozitive ;
-ndjekja e një politike neutrale me të gjitha shtetet
-mbrojtja me vendosmëri e pavarësisë dhe integritetit të Shtetit etj. Etj Duhet të jetë reflektim i drejtpërdrejtë për domosdoshmërinë e depolitizimit të Forcave të Armatosura, pohimi që Kryeministri Shqiptar bëri në Parlament, se që ushtria të stërvitej, të kishte disiplinë dhe në asnjë mënyrë mos lejohej të kthehej në çerdhe partish politike, "...do të prishet sistemi i vjetër e do të mëkambet sistemi i Milicisë". Ndërkohë, për sigurimin e rendit dhe të qetësisë publike, do të organizohej një xhandarmëri e fortë me ndihmën edhe të organizatorëve të huaj. Për të siguruar dhe garantuar komandim dhe drejtim unik, në Statutin e Republikës Shqiptare, legjitimohej se Kryetari i Republikës ka edhe Komandën e Përgjithëshme të Fuqive Armate . Por për seriozitetin e vlerësimit të Forcave të Armatosura flet edhe fakti që, me rastin e Krijimit të Republikës ( më 7 janar 1925 ), u vu në përdorim për herë të parë në historinë e Shtetit Shqiptar një dekoratë e lartë e emërtuar  "Skanderbeg", e cila akordohej si urdhër ose si medalje. Me që jemi në këtë problem, nënvizojmë se, pas dy vjetësh (më 1927) do të aplikohet edhe një dekoratë tjetër e emërtuar " E Trimërisë", e cila jepej si urdhër e si medalje, e ndarë në tre klasa, por që gjithësesi shoqërohej me një shtesë page përkatëse mujore. Më vonë do të jepej edhe një dekoratë tjetër e emërtuar  "Dituria".- Mbreti bën emërimin e oficerëve, dekreton gradat, ndërsa organizimi i pjesëve kryesore të Ushtrisë, pensionet ushtarake dhe çështje të tjera, rregullohen me ligj të veçantë. Sikurse mund të gjykohet , problemet thelbësore të sigurimit e të mbrojtjes kombëtare, janë të normuara me ligj ; organizimi, përdorimi, komandimi, çështjet sociale të FA dhe të ushtarakëve  janë krejtësisht të përcaktuara qartë dhe pa asnjë ekuivok . Po në vitin 1928 do të ketë evenimente të rëndësishme për FA . Kështu më 24 qershor u muar Ligji i Parë Organik i Ushtrisë dhe i Xhandarmërisë , si një bazament për organizimin e tyre. Sipas artikullit 75 të Statutit të Republikës , Komanda Eprore e Fuqive Armate është nën drejtimin e Kryetarit të Republikës. Direkt prej Atij varen:- Komanda e Përgjithshme e Fuqive Armate ;

* - Komanda e Përgjithëshme e Xhandarmërisë ;*

- Inspektoriati i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë dhe ai i Xhandarmërisë. Këto komanda ndahen në , Komandë e Vërtetë (e mirëfilltë ushtarake), dhe  Intendanca  (logjistika përkatëse), të cilat në vtevehte ishin organizuar në disa seksione.
Gjëndja e Komandave të Larta sipas këtij Dekret - Ligji është :
- Komanda e Divizionit Aktiv ;
- Komanda e Divizionit Rezervë ;
- Tre Komanda Grupi Këmbsorie ;
- Një Komandë Artilerie ;
- Një Komandë e Trupave të Xhenios ;
- Një Komandë e Marinës, dhe
- Një Komandë e Gardës  .  

Gjëndja e trupave këtë vit është si vijon , nëntë batalione këmbsorie me komandë; tre kompani këmbsorie; një kompani mitralozi; një batalion Garde me katër kompani dhe një togë kalorësish, katër batalione kufizuesish me komanda, tre kompani kufizuesish (njera prej të cilave në Tiranë), një Bandë Presidenciale (trupë orkestre), formacioni vullnetar. Por gjithashtu kishte edhe formacione të tjera speciale (një qëndër artilerije me nëntë punëtori; nëntë bateri me nga dy topa malorë të kalibrit 65/17; një bateri e Gardës me katër topa 75/13 ; një bateri e shkollës ; katër kompani ZM ; një seksion urahedhës; një kompani ndërlidhje; një autorepart; një skuadrilje autoblindash dhe tankesh; një seksion autoambulance etj., artileri; urahedhës; ndërlidhje; seksion ambulance; seksion autoblindash etj. Komanda e Forcave të Armatosura  riemërtohet "Komanda e *

Mbrojtjes Kombëtare" në të cilën bëjnë pjesë edhe Ushtria Kombëtare e përbërë nga :*

- Fuqitë Toksore ;
- Fuqitë Detare ; 
- Fuqitë Ajrore.
Vetë Komanda e Mbrojtjes Kombëtare kishte këtë pamje organike :
- Komandanti me një Adjutanturë ;
- Kryetari i Shtatmadhorisë ;
- Shtatmadhoria e Komandës me dy seksione ;
- Drejtoria e Përgjithshme me tetë seksione ;
- Logjistika ; dhe
- Sekretaria

 Efektivi i Ushtrisë këtë vit përbëhej nga , 450 oficerë ; 740 nënoficerë dhe 9100 ushtarë .
*Në Fuqitë Tokësore përfshiheshin :* 

     - Garda Mbretnore ;
     - Shkollat Ushtarake ;
     - Armët e Këmbsorisë ;
     - Armët e Artilerisë ;
     - Armët e Xhenios ;
     - Roja Mbretnore e Kufirit ;
     - Inspektoriati i Mobilizimit ;
     - Drejtoritë dhe Zyrat e Rekrutimit ;
     - Trupat Shëndetësore ;
     - Trupat e Logjistikës ;
     - Institutet ;
     - Forcat Vullnetare (vetëm në rast lufte). 

Meqenëse është fjala për strukturat nënvizojmë se një batalion këmbësorie kishte në organikë, 21 oficerë; 37 nënoficerë dhe 422 graduantë e ushtarë.   
Gjithashtu ushtria këtë vit (1929) do të pajiset me rregullore dhe mjaft akte të tjera normative psh Rregullorja për Stërvitjen e Oficerëve Rezervë dhe të Nënoficerëve ; bëhet riorganizimi i Rojes Mbretërore të Kufirit, por ndryshime të ndjeshme  do të ketë edhe Xhandarmëria, e cila riorganizohet sipas strukturës, batalion, kompani, togë e postë.
Edhe administrata lokale më 31 mars 1929 organizohet në, dhjetë Prefektura ; njëzet e nëntë nënprefektura ; 63 krahina ( komuna), dhe 2361 fshatra.
Gjatë vitit 1930 për problemet e sigurimit e të mbrojtjes kombëtare, në çështjen e organizimit të Ushtrisë Kombëtare, nuk rezultojnë ndryshime me peshë. Por duhet nënvizuar se këtë vit Flamujt u ndanë në, Flamuj Shteti; Flamuj Zyrtarë dhe Flamuj Luftarakë të Fuqive Armate. Tani njësitë ushtarake kompletohen me Flamurin e tyre Luftarak si simbol i Trimërisë, Heroizmit dhe Nderit të Repartit . 
Fuqitë Armate do të kenë ndryshime strukturore edhe gjatë vitit 1931. Më 30 qershor doli ligji i Ri "Mbi Rregullimin e Ushtrisë Kombëtare". Komanda e Mbrojtjes  Kombëtare varej nga një gjeneral, i cili është pikërisht Xhemal Aranitasi, i cili ishte komandant i Ushtrisë Shqiptare, sikurse shprehet studjuesi amerikan Bernard Fischer.   (20) 

*Elementët që përbëjnë Fuqitë Toksore janë ,*

- Garda Mbretnore ;
- Shkollat Ushtarake ; 
- Armët e Këmbësorisë, të Artilerisë e të Xhenios ; 
- Roja Mbretrore e Kufirit ; 
- Trupi Shëndetësor e Veteriner ; 
- Logjistika ; 
- Zyrat dhe Stabilimentet Speciale etj

Me Dekret-Ligjin e dt. 01 gusht 1931 formohet  "Milicija Shqiptare". Gjatë viteve 1932-1933, Fuqitë Armate pësojnë ndryshime të cilat mund t'i epitetojmë " cilësore ", për vetë faktin se dalin dy ligje mjaft të rëndësishëm . Më 19 qershor del "Kodi Penal Ushtarak " sipas një modeli italian , dhe Ligji   "Mbi Gjendjen e Oficerëve", i cili normonte pozitën shoqërore e sociale të oficerëve gjatë kryerjes së shërbimit aktiv e me leje ; si bëhej  emërimi i parë etj. Këtë vit gjeneral Xh. Aranitasi emërohet në gradën e Gjeneral-Divizionit .
 Në vitin 1933 u planizua hapja e një Kolegji Ushtarak (Collegio Militari), masë e cila rezulton e parealizuar. Këto dy vite Fuqitë Armate do të ndjejnë në një farë mase vështirësi për probleme financiare sepse, për shkak të një farë "ftohjeje" të marrëdhënieve dypalëshe me Italinë, kjo e fundit nuk livroi huatë e parashikuara në marrëveshje.
Në vitin pasues ( 1934 ) mosmarrëveshjet do të thellohen në atë masë sa që Italia do të kalonte në kërcënime të hapëta ushtarake, duke sjellë në Portin e Durrësit njëzet e dy anije lufte në muajin qershor, të cilat u larguan pa shkaktuar incident ushtarak po në fund të këtij muaji, pas një ndërhyrjeje të vendosur të Rusisë dhe Francës. Edhe këtë vit do të dalin ligje në fushën e Mbrojtjes Kombëtare. Kështu më 14 prill 1934 u dekretua ligji: "Për Rregullimin e Ushtrisë Kombëtare", por edhe ligji i ri "Për Pensionet Civile dhe Ushtarake" . Tek i dyti krejt qartë evidentohet fakti , që ushtarakët, të cilët kanë bërë njëzet vjet punë në ushtri ose kanë plotësuar moshën pesëdhjetë vjeç, përfitojnë një pension  të përmuajshëm në masën 80 % të pagës mujore që kanë patur kur ata kanë qënë në marrëdhënie pune. Në vitet 1935-1936, në pikpamje ushtarake nuk rezulton ndonjë eveniment i veçantë, por në pikpamje strukturore batalionet e këmbsorisë fuqizohen duke u shtuar në numur nga 380 vetë në 510, ndërsa në Gardën Mbretnore formohet një batalion me 562 vetë dhe një trupë muzikore (Banda Mbretnore). Njëherësh gjatë vitit 1936 del Rregullorja e Re e Uniformës, Shteti merr përsipër detyrimin të mbulojë shpenzimet  suplementare të ushtarakëve për këtë shkak, duke i shpërblyer ata me 200-250 franga ari; Fuqitë Armate vijojnë të konsumojnë gati 50%  të buxhetit shtetëror, do të pohojë B. Fischer.
Në vitin 1935 përmirësohen ndjeshëm marrëdhëniet e brendshme midis komunitetit shqiptar, por edhe të grupimeve  të intelektualëve apo politikanëve. Ndërkohë në vitin 1936 normalizohen marrëdhëniet me Italinë, pas një marrëveshjeje të rëndësishme, e cila do të kishte efekte të drejtpërdrejta ekonomike. (Sipas një marrëveshjeje midis dy palëve, asaj shqiptare dhe italiane, Ushtria Shqiptare përfitonte ndihma të konsiderueshme në masën prej 22 milion Fr. ari, ndërkohë pezulloheshin pagesat e SVES-as për pesë vjet). Por kjo marrëveshje ishte imponuese për palën shqiptare, e cila për organizimin e ushtrisë dhe të administratës së aparatit shtetëror, do të merrte vetëm instruktorë dhe specialistë nga Italia. Njëherësh kjo marrëveshje i vinte kufizime Qeverisë Shqiptare në sasinë e përgjithshme të efektivit ushtarak, numri i të cilëve nuk mund të ishte më shumë se 6675 vetë. Gjithsesi kjo marrëveshje nuk do të kishte jetëgjatësi, sepse ngjarjet në Evropë e në botë, do të evoluonin me shpejtësi drejt fillimit të një lufte të përbotshme. Ndryshime në Fuqitë Armate u parashikuan të bëheshin edhe në vitet 1937-1938 . Më 24 mars 1937 do të kemi një Projekt-Ligj të Ri, i cili ishte në vijim të atij të vitit 1934, me synim që ta përmirësonte atë ndjeshëm. Po ashtu më 4 qershor doli një ligj tjetër për Rekrutimin dhe Personelin . Gjatë këtyre dy viteve marrëdhëniet me Italinë ndjekin  linjën e ashpërsimit. Ato bëhen të tilla sidomos në fillim të vitit 1939, duke u shtrirë edhe në sferën ushtarake. Më 29 mars 1939 Qeveria Italiane i dërgon Tiranës Zyrtare një ultimatum krejt të drejtpërdrejtë, përmes të cilit jo pa cinizëm kërkonte :
- pushtimin e pikave strategjike të Shqipërisë ; 
- vendosjen e kolonëve italianë në territoret bregdetare shqiptare 
- bashkimin doganor me Italinë. Populli i kryeqytetit shqiptar dhe i krejt vendit, me transparencë u vu në dijeni për rrezikun e pushtimit . Më 1 prill në Tiranë fillojnë demonstrimet masive antiitaliane. Vetë Mbreti i Shqiptarëve do të urdhëronte mobilizimin e përgjithshëm dhe evakuimin e popullsisë civile nga Durrësi, - një e drejtë kushtetuese kjo për Kreun e Shtetit Shqiptar, - çka nuk u realizua. Po ashtu më 5 prill, Ai, iu drejtua edhe faktorëve diplomatikë, të cilët rezultojnë të pasuksesshëm, sepse në orën 05.30 të dt.  07 prill 1939, "E Premtja e Zezë", sikurse është epitetuar nga historishkruesit shqiptarë, por edhe nga gjithë populli shqiptar, Durrësi ,Vlora  Shëngjini e  Saranda , do të sulmohen në një kohë nga 40-50 mijë trupa ushtarake italiane, të ndihmuara e mbështetura këto edhe nga aeroplanë dhe anije luftarake të shumta, sikurse sqaron analisti autoritar amerikan B. Fisher. Këtë fakt e pohon edhe historishkruesi i Ballkanit , Xhorxh Kastellan, i cili nënvizon se në agimin e 7 prillit, tridhjetëmijë ushtarë të paraprirë nga një bombardim i rreptë, zbarkuan në Shëngjin, Durrës, Vlorë e Sarandë, duke u ndeshur me disa rezistenca lokale, të cilat u thyen shpejt. Në këtë mënyrë, edhe një herë Shqipëria do të pushonte së ekzistuari "e pavarur", dhe bashkë me pavarësinë do të eliminoheshin gjithë strukturat shtetërore, përfshi edhe ato ushtarake. Për problemin në fjalë mund të arrijmë në përfundimin  logjik, i pranuar dhe i pohuar ky edhe nga analistë në zë të fushës së mbrojtjes e të sigurisë kombëtare  vendas dhe të huaj këta, se mbreti Zog orientoi si dhe zbatoi masa konkrete për ristrukturimin dhe aftësimin profesional të një force ushtarake të besueshme, të sakrificës, të përkushtuar për të përmbushur me çdo kusht e sakrificë misionin  juridik, atdhetar e moral, por edhe të mbështetur totalisht e realisht, për t'i garantuar asaj mbrojtje ligjore të sigurt, mbështetje sociale dhe trajtim human e social në gjithë veprimtarinë e saj.
Garda shqiptare në shekullin e XV
Këshilli i Ministrave i Republikës së Shqipërisë, pasi vlerëson e çmon propozimet që i bëhen prej një Grupi Pune, i cili ka grumbulluar dhe sistemuar dokumentacione të kohës si dhe ka evidentuar veprimtarinë e Forcave të Armatosura, me Vendim nr. 562, dt. 06.12.1993, ka vendosur dhe urdhëruar që, për festimin e Krijimit të Strukturave të Armëve dhe Shërbimeve të FA-ve në Republikën e Shqipërisë, të vendosen datat që vijojnë në këtë vendim. (Ky vendim i bashkëngjitet këtij punimi). Që nga viti 1944, për gati pesëdhjetë vjet, si datë e Krijimit të Gardës së Republikës së Shqipërisë është aplikuar 12 shkurti i vitit 1944, datë kjo që përkon me krijimin e një strukture të veçantë në madhësinë e një kompanie me 34 (tridhjetë e katër) vetë, e cila kishte detyrë, të siguronte veprimtarinë e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare Shqiptare (SHP UNÇl) gjatë luftës për çlirimin e vendit nga pushtuesit e huaj. Por, sikurse do të bëjmë kujdes ta argumentojmë edhe më poshtë, edhe pse kjo datë ka të bëjë me një ngjarje të veçantë, pra, me rikrijimin e strukturës së armatosur me misionin e një Trupe Ruajtjeje të Personaliteteve Shtetërore, ajo gjithsesi nuk mund të shërbejë, dhe as që mund të pranohet si datë e Krijimit të Gardës së Republikës, e cila , domosdoshmërish duhet të ketë një datë krijimi më të hershme në histori. 
Shpallja e Pavarësisë, krijimi i Gardës
Pas zhvillimeve të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, pikërisht pas tridhjetë vjetësh  (më 28 nëntor 1912) Shqipëria do të shpallet e pavarur, duke u krijuar kështu kushtet e domosdoshme e të mjaftueshme për të mëkëmbur Shtetin Shqiptar me të gjitha institucionet dhe hallkat përkatëse. Ndër masat përgatitore ishte edhe lajmërimi i delegatëve dhe ardhja e tyre në Durrës ose Vlorë, ku ishte parashikuar të mblidhej Kuvendi Kombëtar. Gjithsesi janë parashikuar e kryer edhe masa e veprime për sigurimin e jetës së tyre në përgjithësi dhe të Personaliteteve më të spikatur në veçanti. Këto masa janë komplekse, që nga ato që kanë të bëjnë me ruajtjen e afërt fizike përmes një shoqërimi personal me bodigardë personale, e deri me ato që  garantojnë pritje dinjitoze sikurse e lyp nderi i tyre apo krijimi i kushteve për punë, jetesë, prehje. Masat janë të hollësishme duke parashikuar edhe mjetet e udhëtimit nëpër rrugë të kategorive të ndryshme dhe në kushte atmosferike po të ndryshme. Në këto pritje, sikurse ishte rasti i mbërritjes së I.Qemalit në Durrës, zbatoheshin edhe disa rregulla të cilat janë elementë të mirëfilltë të aplikimit të shërbimit ceremonial. Kështu konsulli austro-hungarez në Durrës, përmes një telegrami shifër informon Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të vendit të vet, se I.Qemali u prit në molo nga Mytesarifi, i cili është autoriteti më i lartë i pushtetit vendor. Në vendin e pritjes ishte mbledhur një shumicë e madhe njerëzish, por ajo që duam të nënvizojmë  "Aty ishte edhe një Repart Rezervistësh që qëndronte për nder ". Masat për sigurimin dhe ruajtjen e delegatëve, sidomos të atyre që vijnë nga jashtë vendit, transmetohen nga krahina në krahinë sipas një organizimi midis krerëve. Gjithashtu ka edhe një farë protokolli për kryerjen e veprimeve të drejtuesve të veprimtarive të ndryshme, (kuptohet sipas mundësive të kohës), ashtu sikurse komponenti i shërbimit të ruajtjes e sigurimit të Personaliteteve  "Shoqërues", por edhe elementë të tjerë të kryerjes së një Ceremonie Protokollare, sikurse është mbajtja e fjalimeve apo përshëndetjeve të rastit, pohohet krejt qartë e prerazi. Kështu psh, shqiptarët e ardhur nga Bukureshti dhe delegatët e Durrësit u nisën nga Durrësi për në Vlorë hipur mbi kuaj por edhe udhë e paudhë, por gjithsesi të shoqëruar. Edhe populli i Vlorës e priti me shumë nderime I.Qemalin duke e marrë gati në krahë atë për ta çuar në Bashki.   Është po konsulli austro-hungarez në Durrës, i cili, pasi ndjek me vëmendje veprimtarinë që kryhet në Shqipëri, pas dy ditësh (më 23 nëndor 1912) njofton Ministrinë e Jashtme të vendit që përfaqëson, se Ismail Qemal Beu  "me shoqëruesit e tij" dhe me autoritetet vendore  niset nga Durrësi për në Vlorë, dhe se me këtë rast u mbajt edhe një fjalim i shkurtër në të cilin u nënvizua "se prej kongresit në Vlorë varet e ardhmja e Shqipërisë". Njëherësh edhe vetë Shteti Turk, përmes autoriteteve shtetërore të saj, ndjek me shumë vemendje zhvillimet në Shqipëri. Kështu, Komandanti i Korparmatës së Janinës,- koloneli Esad Pasha,- përmes një telegrami mban në korrent të zhvillimit të ngjarjeve Komandën e tij Eprore, por me rëndësi është fakti të nënvizojmë se, ai e thekson që Ismail Qemali në këtë sipërmarrje ishte i shoqëruar " bashkë me katërmbëdhjetë shokë e me ca të huaj". Lind pyetja, midis këtyre të katërmbëdhjetave, a nuk ka edhe persona që kryejnë funksionin e rojës personale? Natyrisht që po.
Qeveria e Përkohshme e Ismail Qemalit, midis të tjerash ka edhe një meritë të veçantë, krahas gjithë strukturave të tjera shtetërore, krijoi edhe strukturën e mbrojtjes kombëtare e të rendit.  Në Qeverinë e Përkohshme të Vlorës ka  qënë prezente edhe struktura që ka të bëjë me grumbullimin e materialit informativ të domosdoshëm që garanton veprimtarinë normale të Shtetit dhe që të mos ndodhë asgjë e papritur. Në një letër të kryetarit të Qeverisë Provizore, dërguar prefektit të Elbasanit më 15 qershor 1913, nënvizohet me profesionalizëm, organizimi dhe funksionimi i hallkës për zbulimin e të dhënave me karakter ushtarak të forcave serbe; për krijimin e kushteve të përshtatshme nga organet vendore për personin e ngarkuar me këtë detyrë, si dhe për transmetimin e të dhënave të grumbulluara përmes telegramit shifër, me  qëllim që të ndiqen nga afër lëvizjet ushtarake, si dhe "të caktohet qëndrimi sipas karakterirt që do të marrin punët".   (9) 
Shqipëria dhe Lufta e Parë Botërore
Ardhja e Princ Vidd-it do të bashkëshoqërohej edhe me organizimin e një force ndërkombëtare xhandarmërie, për të rivendosur rendin dhe qetësinë. Por njëherësh do të mbahet mirë parasysh edhe riorganizimi i forcave speciale për sigurimin e Personaliteteve të Larta Shtetërore. Kjo ka lidhje, përpos të tjerave edhe me faktin, që Kreu i Shtetit do të jetë një i Huaj, por njëherësh prej një vendi me tradita të pasura për organizimin dhe vlerësimin e këtij shërbimi. Do të jetë Gazeta italiane "Il Karabiniere" (Il Carabiniere) në numrin e korrikut 1993, e cila  hedh dritë krejt qartë për organizimin e një Force Speciale me misionin që përmbush një "Truproje Personale". Botuesi i kësaj gazete Dr.  Vinçenso Pesolet  (Vincenzo Pezzolet )  na ve në dispozicion një material të tillë të qartë dhe njëherësh të besueshëm. Së pari, ai sqaron se periudha për të cilën bëhet fjalë është ajo fill pas krijimit të Qeverisë Provizore të Vlorës deri në vitin 1920, kur krijohet Qeveria Shqiptare pas Kongresit të Lushnjës. Së dyti, artorët që japin një kontribut të tillë me vlera profesionale janë gjenerali De Ver (De Ëeer) dhe koloneli Tomson  (Thomson ), që të dy hollandezë së bashku me dhjetë oficerë të tjerë bashkëkombas, si dhe kapiteni i karabinierisë Xhuzepe Borgnia ( Giuseppe Borgnia), por edhe disa italianë të tjerë, të cilët e kanë përzier djersën, mundin dhe intelektin e tyre me atë të përmendurve më sipër. Së treti, ata kanë dhënë një ndihmesë e cila flet sa për investim kapital të intelektit, aq edhe të potencialit fizik duke iu përkushtuar me mish e me shpirt ndërtimit të forcave të xhandarmërisë sipas standardeve evropiane. Ndonjëri prej tyre sikurse është rasti i kolonelit Ludovik Tomson ( Ludeëik Thomson), do të vritet në truallin shqiptar pikërisht tek ura e Shijakut në korrik të vitit 1914 për të mbetur simbol i internacionalizmit.   (8) Së katërti, ky autor duhet të jetë kompetent në fakte kur deklarohet, se në këtë kohë Qeveria e Vlorës kishte krijuar  Kavalerinë dhe një Repart Special të quajtur " Garda e Shtetit" .
Garda në vitin 1920
Pas Kongresit Kombëtar të Lushnjës (janar 1920), do të krijohen kushte të reja për organizimin e gjithë Institucioneve Shtetërore dhe strukturave të tyre përkatëse sipas modelit perëndimor. Kreu i Qeverisë, Sulejman Delvina, me dëshirën e mirë atdhetare dhe pasionin e specialistit statist, orientoi organizimin dhe ristrukturimin e plotë të krejt organizmit shtetëror, për ta bërë atë funksional, operativ dhe të efektshëm. Mjaft rezultativ do të jetë edhe sektori i mbrojtjes së vendit dhe i vendosjes së rendit e qetësisë. Natyrisht që kjo do të jetë edhe meritë e A.Zogut dhe e disa drejtuesve të tjerë të Shtetit Shqiptar, por edhe e mjaft të rinjve shqiptarë të moshave të reja sidomos, të cilët kanë dëshirë të shërbejnë edhe në forcat e armatosura. Po gjatë tremujorit të parë të vitit 1925, Kreu i Shtetit Shqiptar, A. Zogu, me atributin e Komandantit të Përgjithshëm të FA-ve, dekretoi formimin e Degës së Adjutantave, në të cilën u caktuan kapitenët Zef Serreqi e Llesh Topollaj, ashtu si u caktuan edhe adjutanta nderi. Edhe kjo strukturë i kishte të përcaktuara qartë detyrat që duhet të plotësonte, përgatiste  kushte normale për punë të Presidentit ; merrte takim me personat që do të priste në takim Presidenti; shoqëronte direkt Presidentin në gjithë veprimtaritë brenda e jashtë vendit; ushtronte kontroll për organizimin dhe kryerjen e shërbimeve të sigurimit të Presidentit; ndiqte zbatimin e çështjeve të korrespodencës, e të tjera detyra. Por misioni dhe detyrat që do të përmbushte ky shërbim special saktësohen e konkretizohen në rregulloren që u hartua për këtë qëllim.

----------


## Susan Cross

Thank you for posting this.  You have answered many questions I had about the Albanian Army.  I am trying to find the names of the Albanian infantry battalions.  Do you know how many platoons were in each infantry company?  How many squads in each platoon?

I apologize for writing in English.  My Albanian is terrible.

 :arushi: 

  How many men in each squad?


> Garada dhe Ushtria shqiptare që nga krijmi i saj ka kaluar në një kalvar të gjatë, krijimësh dhe rikrijimesh. Por këtë herë do të shohim histrin e gardës mbretëre, të sjellë nëpërmjet një analize të hollësishme nga Major Safet Ramolli. 
> Në pranverën e vitit 1920 Fuqitë e Evropës "u bindën" se edhe Shqipëria duhej të krijonte Shtetin e vet sipas modelit Perëndimor. Gjithësesi kufijtë territorialë shtetërorë do të ishin ata, që u përcaktuan nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër në vitin 1913. Është fakt i njohur historik se gjatë Luftrave Ballkanike 1912-1914, e sidomos pas largimit të pashmangshëm të Princit Vilhelm fon Vidd më 3 shtator 1914, por edhe gjatë shtjellimit të ngjarjeve të Luftës së Parë Botërore, Shteti Shqiptar u zhduk : territori i tij u shndërrua në fushëbeteje për fqinjët dhe objekt këmbimi për Fuqitë e Mëdha. Antanta e përdori këtë territor si karrem për të tërhequr në kampin e saj Greqinë, duke "e linçesuar" atë të pushtojë Korçën e Gjirokastrën, ashtu sikurse i premtoi Italisë se, do të lejohej të vendosej në portin e Vlorës dhe në ishullin e Sazanit.  
> 
> **
> Viti 1924-1939
> 
> Kreu i Shtetit Shqiptar,- Ahmet Zogu,- i sapoardhur në drejtimin e vendit në funddhjetorin e vitit 1924, kishte vizion të plotë e të qartë për organizimin e Shtetit Shqiptar sipas modelit perëndimor me të gjitha institucionet, që ai i kishte të domosdoshme. Ai do ta trajtonte me përparësi, por pa u shpejtuar e me siguri edhe çështjen e riorganizimit të Forcave të Armatosura, në mënyrë që ato të ishin sa më efiçiente, operative dhe vetëm në shërbim të Atdheut e të Popullit. Gjithsesi, Ushtria Shqiptare duhej të ngërthente vlerat më të mira kombëtare, të ishte rreptësishtë e disiplinuar, e divorcuar tërësisht nga ideologjizmat partiake, e pajisur me virtytet bazë të fisit : Besë ! Nder ! Burrëri ! , e përkushtuar deri në vetëmohim për të plotësuar detyrimin ndaj popullit; e kompletuar me mjetet më moderne të teknikës e të tjera si këto. Duke marrë edhe mendimin e specialistëve të huaj, por edhe përvojën e grumbulluar, u gjykua se Forcat e Armatosura kishin nevojë emergjente :
> - t'u përcaktohej qartë misioni mbarëkombëtar;- veprimtaria e tyre të bazohej vetëm në baza ligjore, atdhetare e morale transparente dhe të qarta - të riorganizoheshin në pikëpamje strukturore, të kompletoheshin me resurse njerëzore të përshtatshme, me armatim, teknikë e pajisje që të garantonte kryerjen e misionit; - të aftësoheshin nga ana profesionale që ato të përmbushnin misionin që rridhte nga detyrimi kushtetues e moral, jo vetëm me profesionalizëm por edhe me përkushtim dhe etikë. Shteti Modern Shqiptar i dalë pas Kongresit të Lushnjës (20-28 janar 1920), zotëronte jo vetëm përvojën e Shqipërisë por edhe atë të vendeve të tjera, për organizimin dhe funksionimin e Institucionit Bazë të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare, pra atë të Forcave të Armatosura, apo të Fuqive Armate, sikurse do të emërtoheshin për mjaft kohë në atë periudhë. Profesionistët ushtarakë por edhe analistët e kësaj fushe, e pranojnë dhe e pohojnë krejt qartë se, në Shqipëri nuk ka munguar tradita për ngritjen e trupës së armatosur, bile të organizuar më gjerë në baza fisnore apo krahinore. Ata shprehen se ushtria kishte lindur para ngadhënjimit të Mbretit Zog I, por trupat e para "... si një tanësi e shpartalluese vullnetarësh, janë të parëndësishme, ashtu sikurse janë po kaqë të parëndësishme caqet e ndryshme që ajo ka kaluar prej vitit 1912 e deri në vitin 1924". Më 7 janar 1925, koloneli shqiptar Ahmet Zogu, një gradë kjo e fituar që në kohën e Austrisë, krijoi një Kabinet Qeveritar në të cilin thirri personalitetet më të spikatura të kohës. Vetë u bë Kryeministër, më vonë edhe President. Programi i Qeverisë në fushën e mbrojtjes dhe sigurisë kombëtare parashikonte:
> -suprimimin e Ministrisë së Luftës ; 
> ...

----------


## Susan Cross

Si emri e vendndodhje e batalionin dhe reparti shiptare, prill 1939? :buzeqeshje:

----------

